# Should we let Rayrecrok Back onto MHF?



## barryd

See here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-232961.html

Should we let him back in or is it time to get rid of the daft old duffer?

YOU DECIDE!


----------



## Zebedee

If we do, it's his round! :lol:


----------



## Glandwr

I'm conviniced he's your alter ego bazza. C'mon own up :lol: 

Dick


----------



## barryd

> *Glandwr Wrote: *I'm conviniced he's your alter ego bazza. C'mon own up :lol:
> 
> Dick


Nope. As those who were at the Fruitcakes MHF rally last May will testify we played guitar together on the Friday night!  So he does exist.


----------



## erneboy

He doesn't owe me any money, as far as I remember, so it's a yes from me without that qualification.


----------



## Penquin

Of course he should be back in, so he can read all of the votes in his favour and respond by emptying his piggy bank........

I hope that the problem can be sorted - it probably means he has changed his password by accident and can't remember doing it.......

Oh well, peace reigns while his exclusion lasts......

but I won't hold my breath when former Mods are suggesting a second account - which I am sure used to be against the rules and is a dismissible offence - or maybe that's the idea to give the Canadians a concrete reason for his being sent to Coventry.......

Dave :lol:


----------



## bigfrank3

If he is coming to the F,MHF rally next May I will vote yes if only to stop you playing all the time :lol:


----------



## spykal

He didn't owe me money before but he does now...my yes vote comes at a price :lol:


----------



## blondel

What did I miss?


----------



## blondel

OK sorry - found it   

blame the wine - mine I mean


----------



## aldra

Well

He looks good

He sounds good

He was good when I met him

So

Get him back as soon as possible

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Bloody hell Ray your much more popular than I thought you would be.  

Looks like you will be back in at this rate. There was supposed to be a "Who?" option but it missed it off the pole.

If anyone has beef with Ray this is a good time to update any threads and misquote him as he cannot reply. :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

Other than he's a crap sailor :lol: no

tony


----------



## vicdicdoc

WTF . . If it was any of us in Rays predicament we'd be moaning our heads off at the crap way this forum is being run and ( excuse the pun) "maintained" :evil:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Oh, let him back in......

There's few enough of us as there is - any less and we will be talking to ourselves (eh?) :? 

Oh...... I am already..............


----------



## chasper

Yes i vote to let him back, he always has an opinion whether you agree or no. Why are there two options for a yes vote, more like a Conservative stitch up!


----------



## barryd

There are two options for a Yes vote because I did the poll.









Just so we are absolutely clear. Ray hasnt been banned. He has just messed up his account or MHF has and he is outside in the cold trying to get back in.

Or at least thats what they are expecting us to think! 8O


----------



## daffodil

As a newbie I vote YES 

as its a sadder place without his humour :wink: 

Even though it takes a while to appreciate it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I voted for the sexy one because thats what aldra said 

as anything she says goes


----------



## listerdiesel

Did he screw up or was his account 'MODified' in some way?

Peter


----------



## barryd

> *listerdiesel wrote: *Did he screw up or was his account 'MODified' in some way?
> 
> Peter


I reckon its whats known in the IT trade as a UFU. "User F*** Up"!


----------



## erneboy

Diver error?


----------



## barryd

Guffaw!


----------



## erneboy

Chortle and snigger.


----------



## bognormike

Oh dear,

I've been pondering this, after having problems myself a couple of weeks ago. I logged out (god knows why :roll: ), and when signing back in I couldn't remember my password - it normally goes in automatically - and asked for a duplicate. It wasn't that easy to follow (is anything on MHF?), but I used Nuke's instructional video to get back in

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/Guides/lost_password.htm

if you're looking in Ray, try it.....

ps, don't think the video works on an I-pad


----------



## Grizzly

I'll only vote to let him back if he promises to stop prefacing every post with " Hey Up" "

Whoever says "Hey Up ?" in such a frightfully RP way ?

G


----------



## barryd

Ray won't have an iPad mike. We are still using Sinclair zx81's up here although I'm thinking of upgrading to a commodore vic 20!

It's not funny anymore admin. Bring back Ray!


----------



## emmbeedee

Grizzly said:


> I'll only vote to let him back if he promises to stop prefacing every post with " Hey Up" "
> 
> Whoever says "Hey Up ?" in such a frightfully RP way ?
> 
> G


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What's "RP" Grizzly?
Rural Patois?


----------



## Grizzly

emmbeedee said:


> What's "RP" Grizzly?
> Rural Patois?


Received Pronunciation; wot we speak in Oxford when we speak proper.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Received_Pronunciation

G


----------



## NormanB

Open the door and let him in. It wouldn't be the same without him.


----------



## Spacerunner

Hey up! 

Sorry couldn't resist 

All the time Ray's out in the cold he is brooding, scheming and planning some dire posts. So I suggest we get him back in and under surveillance as soon as poss. :lol:


----------



## daffodil

How about an evil jest :twisted: 

when he comes back on nobody respond to his first 20 quips or posts

that will keep him amused for a while :lol: :lol: 

especially if he starts with HEY UP 

we dont want to encourage any Brummie talk here :wink: :lol:


----------



## javea

daffodil said:


> we dont want to encourage any Brummie talk here :wink: :lol:


HEY UP is definitely not Brummie talk daffodil, more Yorkshire. 

Mike


----------



## daffodil

javea said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> 
> we dont want to encourage any Brummie talk here :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY UP is definitely not Brummie talk daffodil, more Yorkshire.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

when did you lose your sense of humour and irony :?:

I will help you find it if you like :wink: 
ONLY KIDDING :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

javea said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> 
> we dont want to encourage any Brummie talk here :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY UP is definitely not Brummie talk daffodil, more Yorkshire.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Not the part of Yorkshire he and I come from: Ay oop ( tha' knows) perhaps but (H) ey (U)p ...no !

G


----------



## barryd

I'm worried now. He hasn't been back on here or replied to me on "that other forum". It's quiet, too darn quiet. 

What have I done!! You know what he's like.

Mods. Don't let him back in. Trouble maker!


----------



## erneboy

Hey up sounds like Bertie Wooster attempting a Yorkshire comedy piece at the village concert. Like his Pat and Mike sketches which are allegedly an Irish parody. Mick and Paddy might work, but Pat and Mike never could, which was what Wodehouse intended. 

A parody of a stereotype, well done Ray, Alan.


----------



## Grizzly

erneboy said:


> Hey up sounds like Bertie Wooster attempting a Yorkshire comedy piece at the village concert. Alan.


Got it in one ! Excellent !

G


----------



## Jamsieboy

Thought Ray was heading for Portugal?

Ray should be let back in - without us lot he would have fewer folk to Hey Up at. By gum.

Let the BIG MAN in


----------

